# Imbusschraube rundgedreht



## simoncarve (16. Mai 2003)

Hallo Bastler! Ich hab mir am Bikeschuh eine kleine Imbus-Senkkopfschraube rundgedreht   Also wenn ich den Imbusschlüssel reinstecke dreht sich der im 'Loch' ohne daß sich die Scvhraube dreht. Zu allem Unglück ist das auch noch eine Senkkopfschraube, nämlich die mit der die Cleats im Schiuh befestigt sind, also mit Zange ist da nix zu machen. Da natürlich Schmutz und Wasser über die Zeit dran kam, sitzt die ziemlich fest. Gibts Ideen, wie man die raus oder zumindest locker kriegt ohne daß man das Gewinde aufbohrt?


----------



## mission-husky (16. Mai 2003)

... wenn sie nich zu sehr "rundgedreht" ist kannst Du es mal mit Schrauben-Doktor / -Freund versuchen! ...ist so `ne kleine Tube mit so einer körnigen Paste, gibts in Baumärkten etc! ...und am Besten einen nicht "ausgenudelten" Inbus nehmen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seggel (16. Mai 2003)

ich kenn so ähnliches zeugs. super grip heist des und gibts beim atu. du kannsch auch irgendwie versuchen nen schlitz reinzukerben, allerdings geht dann bei ner senkkopfschraube des plastik drumherum auch kaputt.

mfg flo


----------



## simoncarve (16. Mai 2003)

ich werd das mal mit dem Zeugs probieren. Einen Schlitz einzusägen geht nicht, sonst ist der cleat auch hin. Was ich auch schon bereits versucht hatte, ist ein 0.1mm Kupferblech zusammen mit dem Imbus einzuschlagen, aber selbst dort drehts rund.


----------



## Torsten (16. Mai 2003)

Da gibt's nur zwei Möglichkeiten (3. wäre  wegschmeissen  )

1. Schraube rausbohren, dabei kann aber das Gewinde beschädigt werden.

2. Kleines Loch in die Mitte bohren und mit einem speziellen Ausdreher die Schraube rausdrehen. Sowas sollte ein guter Bikedealer in der Werkstatt haben.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## nurichdarf (16. Mai 2003)

Ausbohren geht ohne Probleme!  Was soll denn beschädigt werden  ausser der Schraube. 

Also einen 8 er Bohrer und in 10 sec. ist das Problem gelöst. 

@ Thorsten 
In diese Inbusschrauben kannst du kein kleines Loch bohren, die Schrauben sind schon klein   Deine Methode funktioniert nur bei grösseren Schrauben.


----------



## Franzi1 (17. Mai 2003)

Wenn Du im Besitz eines Torx-Schlüssels bist, natürlich in gleicher oder nächst größerer Größe, dann versuch mal den mit einem Hammer in den Schraubenkopf zu hauen. Ganz vorsichtig und mit viel Druck von oben sollte die Schraube den Kampf verlieren. 
Vielleicht sprühst Du vorher noch ein bischen Rostlöser drauf.

Falls die Schraube noch nicht allzu sehr ausgenudelt ist gäbe es vorher noch eine andere Möglichkeit. Du nimmst einen Hammer und einen Dorn und gibst dem Schraubenkopf 3 kräftige Schläge.
Jetzt kannst Du den Inbusschlüssel mit leichten Hammerschlägen
wieder reinhauen und vorsichtig und Druck von oben losdrehen.
Das geht aber nicht mit einem abgewinkelten Inbus, es sollte schon ein Stäbchen sein oder halt mit Griff.
Ich hoffe mich verständlich ausgedrückt zu haben.
MfG, Franzi.


----------



## Sherman (17. Mai 2003)

Was du auch probieren könntest, du nimmst son Hardcore Kleber und leimst den Imbus einfach auf den Schraubenkopf.


----------



## Brägel (17. Mai 2003)

ich hatte heute genau das gleiche Problem. Geholfen hat bei mir nur die Flex. War mir auch egal, weil ich die Cleats sowieso wechseln musste und schon neue hatte.


----------



## nurichdarf (17. Mai 2003)

Hier sollte man auch auf die Montage der neuen Cleats kurz eingehen.  

Gewinde und Schraube unbedingt vor Einbau fetten, ebenso den Senkkopf.  

Der Schweiss in den Schuhen lässt die Schrauben festrosten. Die Steine etc. machen den Innensechskant kaputt. 

Wer seine Cleats sicher wieder rausbekommen will, sollte sie mindestens einmal pro Jahr ausbauen, und mit Fett wieder zusammenschrauben. 

Ansonsten eben Bohrer.


----------



## carbony (20. Mai 2003)

hi!


kleines loch bohren und linksausdreher besorgen!

dann sollte es ohne kampf in 2 minuten erledigt sein!!!


mfg


Carbony


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spochtfreund (14. Juni 2005)

mir ist genau das gleiche passiert. ich denke, wenn ich die schraube rausbohre, was ist mit dem stück im gewinde? das ist dann alles zum wegschmeissen, odre. diesen linksdreher habe ich mir immer vorgestellt aber noch nirgens gefunden!


----------



## Net-Knight1 (16. Juni 2005)

Hi, so nen Linksausdreher habe ich schon bei OBI gesehen.


Greets, Net.


----------



## tractor (17. Juni 2005)

wie bei allen Werkzeugen kommt es auf Qualität an. Richtig mit umgehen können solltest du auch - vor allem das Loch im Schraubenstummel sollte senkrecht und mittig sitzen. Wenn dir so ein supergünstigpreiswert Ausbohrer aus dem Baumarkt abbricht...
Tja, dann wirst du ein echtes Problem haben  :kotz:  
 Mit ausbohren ist dann nicht,  der Ausbohrer ist ziemlich hart, wenn du Pech hast ist dann das ganze Teil (wo der Schraubenrest drinsteckt) Schrott.  

Keine Ahnung, ob OBI in so einem Fall z.B. eine Scheibenbremsnabe ersetzt.


----------



## eosfan (17. Juni 2005)

Nen Torx-Schraubendreher in einen vernuddelten Inbus kloppen ... Nee, nee, Euch würd' ich kein Werkzeug leihen.
Bohr dat Ding aus und gut is. Das einzige was passieren kann, ist, das im ungünstigsten Fall das Gewinde 'na Macke hat. Dann gehst Du zu Deinem freundlichen 'local Dealer' und holst Dir eine neue Platte. Fertig.


----------



## Special (17. Juni 2005)

Das Problem hatte ich auch vor kurzem. Ich habe das folgendermaßen gelöst: es war jeweils eine Schraube an jedem Schuh fest. Ich habe dann die Rohrzange an dem Cleat angesetzt und das gesamte Cleat losgeschraubt. War für die Sohle zwar nicht so schonend, aber nach einer 3/4-Umdrehung ist das Cleat schon gut von der Sohle gelöst. Vorher habe ich alle möglichen Dinge probiert, hat alles nichts gebracht.


----------



## Riffer (17. Juni 2005)

Die Schrauben lassen sich übrigens recht gut rausdrehen, wenn der Kopf fehlt - nach 900km haben sich bei mir 2 !!! Senkkopfschrauben von ihren Senkköpfen gelöst. Die Gewinde ließen sich leicht rausdrehen, aber ich bin entsetzt, daß der Mist so kurz gehalten hat. 

Wie lange laßt ihr die Cleats normal dran? Nämlich einerseits wie weit fahrt ihr sie ab, andererseits wie lange halten sie bis dahin in km/Jahren - und: wie lange halten bei euch die Schrauben...)

Danke, Gruß, Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carbony (21. Juni 2005)

Riffer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schrauben lassen sich übrigens recht gut rausdrehen, wenn der Kopf fehlt - nach 900km haben sich bei mir 2 !!! Senkkopfschrauben von ihren Senkköpfen gelöst. Die Gewinde ließen sich leicht rausdrehen, aber ich bin entsetzt, daß der Mist so kurz gehalten hat.
> 
> Wie lange laßt ihr die Cleats normal dran? Nämlich einerseits wie weit fahrt ihr sie ab, andererseits wie lange halten sie bis dahin in km/Jahren - und: wie lange halten bei euch die Schrauben...)
> 
> Danke, Gruß, Georg




hi!

ich habe meine cleats jetzt schon 2 jahre drauf...bei einer laufleistung von ca 1500km per anno.aber bei dir sind die schrauben ja eher das problem.ich muß sagen je länger ich sie fahre desto mehr gefallen sie mir!ich bin nicht einmal ungewollt rausgerutscht und hatte immer vollen grip!doch ich bin immer schneller rausgekommen!!!besorg dir doch einmal vernünftige schrauben..müssen ja nicht von der gleichen firma wie die cleats sein;am besten von"eisen karl"!!! beim eisenwarenhändler findest du wenigstens noch vernünftige hardware!;-)

zu dem linksausdreher nochmal...ich denke kopf abohren ist noch die beste lösung...die cleats sind zwar teuer jedoch im gegensatz zu den teilen die man am rad verbaut wirklich ein witz!!!cleat mitdrehen klang auch schon nicht schlecht...aber wenn die sohle dann im arsch ist...ists auch *******!!!wenn diese lösungen aber für niemanden was sind, würd ichs mit linksausdreher probieren, vielleicht mit jemanden der damit umgehen kann!!!!;-)


Carbonie

"DER HARTNÄCKIGE"


----------



## vitaminc (18. September 2016)

Ich hab ne M2.5 Inbus Schraube in meinem Remote-Trigger der Thomson Elite Dropper die leider durchgenudelt ist.
Mit Zange kann man nicht ansetzen. Mit dem Hammer irgendwas reinschlagen geht auch nicht weil sich der gesamte Trigger verdreht.
Ich vermute mit Schraubendoktor komme ich auch nicht weit. Einzig wäre aufbohren, ich frag mich dann aber wie ich die Schraube ohne Kopf lösen soll.

Jemand ne Idee?

Geht um diesen Trigger hier:


----------



## vitaminc (18. September 2016)

hat sich erledigt 
Schraubendoktor und nen Innenseckskant mit guter Toleranz und Material aus der Werkzeugkiste gezogen, zack raus ist dat Ding.
Man man, ab und zu erstmal probieren bevor man Beiträge schreibt.. verdammte Sucht


----------



## Al_Borland (18. September 2016)

Sekundenkleber und ne Prise Vogelsand, da rein den Inbus. Aushärten lassen, gefühlvoll drehen.
Wäre jetzt mein Geheimtipp gewesen. Klappt nicht immer, ist aber vor Dremelarbeiten vorzuziehen, weil mit weniger Risiko für ungewollten Materialabtrag verbunden.


----------



## vitaminc (18. September 2016)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Sekundenkleber und ne Prise Vogelsand, da rein den Inbus. Aushärten lassen, gefühlvoll drehen.
> Wäre jetzt mein Geheimtipp gewesen. Klappt nicht immer, ist aber vor Dremelarbeiten vorzuziehen, weil mit weniger Risiko für ungewollten Materialabtrag verbunden.


Danke für den Tipp, in dem Fall hat der Schraubendoktor bereits gereicht. Denke auch das man erstmal gefühlvoll an die Sache herangehen sollte bevor man gleich Gewalt anwendet.

Wird Zeit das ich auf 1fach umstelle, dann könnte ich diesen dämlichen Trigger von Thomson los werden. Würde mir dann entweder den XTR-Shifter umbauen oder den Triggy vom Bike Yoke an die Bremse dranklemmen.


----------



## Al_Borland (18. September 2016)

War nur als Tipp für evtl. weitere Ratsuchende gedacht.


----------



## Clinkzluggi (16. Dezember 2017)

Hallo! 

Wollte heute zum Transport mein Vorderrad ausbauen (hab eine Achse mit Inbus und 6er innensechskant)-  Angesetzt und sofort durchgerutscht. Hinterachse funktioniert aber problemlos ...
Jetzt ist das Ding ausgenudelt und ich hab keine Ahnung wie ichs rausbekomm. 
Welchen Torx müsst ich nehmen?also welcher ist der nächstgrößere damit ich mir so einen besorg. 
Aufbohren geht nicht, da die Achse ja hohl innen drin ist. 

Hat jemand Ideen? 

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Tororosso (17. Dezember 2017)

Wenn dann T45. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das klappt. T40 entspricht in etwa 6 mm Inbus, ist geringfügig kleiner. T45 dürfte dann schon zu groß sein.


----------



## Deleted 149952 (17. Dezember 2017)

T45 ist zu groß, stimmt.

T40 einkleben oder *Dremel?*


----------



## eGlegacy (17. Dezember 2017)

Bei dem Drehmoment, welches man für eine Steckachse benötigt, glaube ich nicht, dass das mit dem Torx funktioniert. Schlitz mit nem Dremel klappt bestimmt besser. Oder, falls du einen Maschinenbauer in der Nähe hast, nach Schraubenausdrehern fragen, durch den Inbus geht das recht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tororosso (17. Dezember 2017)

Würde erstmal T40 mit Epoxidharz versuchen. Oder scharfkantiger Sand.


----------



## ArSt (17. Dezember 2017)

Alten T40- oder 6er Inbus-Bit mit UHU-Endfest einkleben würde ich mal probieren.
Edit: Tororosso war schneller.


----------



## sharky (17. Dezember 2017)

Dieser thread ist ja ein richtiger evergreen  

Ich würde definitiv auch einkleben. Zum lösen dann ggf noch einen schlagschrauber nehmen


----------



## Tororosso (17. Dezember 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> Dieser thread ist ja ein richtiger evergreen
> 
> Ich würde definitiv auch einkleben. Zum lösen dann ggf noch einen schlagschrauber nehmen


Wieso das? Ist das nicht etwas übertrieben?


----------



## sharky (17. Dezember 2017)

Ob das übertrieben ist sieht man erst hinterher. Keine Ahnung wie fest die Achse sitzt und wie gut die Verklebung ist. Mit dem schrauber hab ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Clinkzluggi (18. Dezember 2017)

Wow danke für die vielen schnellen Antworten.

Habs mit einem torx und reinschlagen probiert (tipp von rad mechaniker) jetzt is das loch noch größer und runder .... 

Mit reinkleben wird glaub der nächste Versuch gestartet. Einfach normales epoxid verwenden? Mit dem schlagbohrer kommt dann doch zuviel power , da wirds doch gleich wieder durchrutschen? 

Linksdreher hab ich auch überlegt, aber das könnte doch die hülse noch mehr ausdehnen? Oder sehr ihr da kein problem? 
Mir kommt die achse auch so weich vor das ich angst hab, dass der linksdreher gar nicht beisst....


----------



## -Kiwi- (18. Dezember 2017)

Moin.
Würde es auch mit dem Linksausdreher probieren. 
Dazu 'ne Balance aus Gefühl und Power beim Ansetzen und Drehen. 
Vorher evtl. nochmal WD40 ans Gewinde der Schraubachse.

Viel Glück,
Kiwi.


----------



## boxy (18. Dezember 2017)

Also die Profis nehmen nen Körner setzen diesen etwas weiter außen schräg an und schlagen mit dem Hamm dann (Vorsichtig) drauf.
Also der Schrauben Kopf, wird somit in die Öffne Richtung durch die Schläge ausgedreht ... 
Klaro bei ganz kleinen Köpfen wo man den Körner net ansetzen kann, hilft das auch nichts.

Wenn das nicht mehr hilft, kann man immer noch ausbohren und mit nem Gewindeausdreher der Rest ausdrehen wenn der Kopf ab ist.


----------



## sharky (18. Dezember 2017)

das mit dem körner klingt recht abenteuerlich. kann mal gehen. aber bei kleinen und / oder fest sitzenden schrauben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eGlegacy (18. Dezember 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> das mit dem körner klingt recht abenteuerlich. kann mal gehen. aber bei kleinen und / oder fest sitzenden schrauben...


Bin ich auch nie der Fan von gewesen- die Krafteinleitung ist halt auch eher weniger optimal. Einkleben oder Linkdausdreher sind garantiert eher geeignet.

(Die Ausdreher fressen sich durch den Konus übrigens sehr schnell und stark ins Material-Mann was man mit denen rausbekommt ist schon nicht zu verachten. Haben bei uns schon häufiger die Bolzen an nem VDI Revolver gerettet)


----------



## kreisbremser (18. Dezember 2017)

https://www.obi.de/schraubenzieher-schraubendreher/lux-schraubenauszieher-comfort/p/5204060


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Dezember 2017)

Körner mag bei Stahl gehen. Bei Alu bricht da eher was, als dass der Kopf verformt wird.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (18. Dezember 2017)

Ist der Ausdreher erst mal abgebrochen, wird’s Lustig...

Rostlöser auf Gewindeseite und Einwirken lassen.

Erwärmen kann auch helfen


----------



## Clinkzluggi (18. Dezember 2017)

Also wd40 hab ich schon draufgesprüht bevor ichs mit dem torx reinschlagen probiert hab... es hat sich nichts bewegs.. hab heute nochmal was reingehaur aber das bike ist "ganz neu" - november 2017 also denk ich wird das nicht soo viel unterschied machen. 

Ich glaub ich probiers zuerst mit dem reinkleben? Wenn das nicht hinhaut erst den linksdreher probieren? 

So siehts momentan aus... da macht nen schlitz mit nem dremel auch nicht viel sinn? 

Lg und dnake nochmal


----------



## Tororosso (18. Dezember 2017)

Clinkzluggi schrieb:


> Also wd40 hab ich schon draufgesprüht bevor ichs mit dem torx reinschlagen probiert hab... es hat sich nichts bewegs.. hab heute nochmal was reingehaur aber das bike ist "ganz neu" - november 2017 also denk ich wird das nicht soo viel unterschied machen.
> 
> Ich glaub ich probiers zuerst mit dem reinkleben? Wenn das nicht hinhaut erst den linksdreher probieren?
> 
> ...


Wenn du kein Problem damit hast, die Gabel zu zerkratzen, kannst du auch versuchen außen mit einer Wasserpumpenzange anzusetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urban_overload (18. Dezember 2017)

Wo genau willst du da mit ner Zange ansetzen?


----------



## stefan406 (18. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde einfach vorsichtig den Kopf der Achse aufborhnen bis der Rand abfällt. Ohne Spannung geht die Achse ganz leicht raus.

Mfg Stefan


----------



## Deleted 224116 (18. Dezember 2017)

Alles großflächig abkleben mit Kreppband, mit ner kleinen Säge einen geraden Schlitz sägen. Dabei auf Tiefe und geraden Winkel achten. Dann mit großem Schlitzschraubenzieher rausdrehen. Hat bei mir mal bei ner rundgedrehten Inbußschraube sehr gut funktioniert und Rahmen ist heile geblieben.


----------



## D0wnhill (18. Dezember 2017)

Je nachdem wie fest die Schraube sitzt und wie zerstört die Aufnahme ist kann man auch den Schraubenschlüssel in dünne Gummihandschuhe packen und dann damit nochmal versuchen anzusetzen.Manchmal reicht dieser Griü schon aus.Hab den Tipp mal von nem Bekannten für abseits vom Biking bekommen,und wenns wie gesagt nicht zu katastrophal ist kommt man damit um Epoxy oder bohren herum.

( War jetzt nicht unbedingt auf den aktuellen Fall above bezogen,sondern wenn man generell sowas hat vielleicht hilfreich )


----------



## piilu (18. Dezember 2017)

Ist die anderen Seite der Steckachse nicht hohl? Kannst du da nicht einfach was reinstecken und versuchen die Achse von der Seite aufzudrehen?


----------



## Clinkzluggi (18. Dezember 2017)

Also Zange ansetzen ist unmöglich...

Das mit dem schraubenzieher wird vermutlich gleich enden wie mit dem torx... der war auch "komplett" drin und das loch ist dann einfach ausgesplittert. 

Ich könnts nochmal mit torx reinhauen und dem gummi probieren, darüber hab ich auch schon nachgedacht...

Die steckachse ist hohl, aber da ist nur ein rundes loch. dort kann man auch nirgends ansetzen...


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Dezember 2017)

Gibt ja auch große Schlitzschraubenzieher mit nem 6kant unterhalb vom Griff,da kannst dann mim 10er Ring/Maul ansetzen.Sprich den Schlitzschraubenzieher reinklopfen, und dann mim Schlüssel den Schraubenzieher drehen.


----------



## boxy (19. Dezember 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> das mit dem körner klingt recht abenteuerlich. kann mal gehen. aber bei kleinen und / oder fest sitzenden schrauben...



Ne ist nicht abenteuerlich, lernt eigentlich jeder Mechaniker in der Ausbildung. 
Bei kleinen schrieb ich es ja das es da meist besser ist, Kopf ab und dann wenn die Spannung weg ist so raus drehen.

Aber jeder soll das nutzen / machen wie er es für richtig hält oder Möglichkeiten hat ...


----------



## Basti138 (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich würd nen 45er torx reinfotzen


----------



## Al_Borland (19. Dezember 2017)

boxy schrieb:


> Ne ist nicht abenteuerlich, lernt eigentlich jeder Mechaniker in der Ausbildung...


 Ich glaube nicht, dass Metallbauern/Mechanikern beigebracht wird, sprödes Material anzukörnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eGlegacy (19. Dezember 2017)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Metallbauern/Mechanikern beigebracht wird, sprödes Material anzukörnen.


Ne, das war bei uns tatsächlich eher die 'Lösung' wenn kein gescheites Werkzeug zur Hand ist. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema..


----------



## ragazza (19. Dezember 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Ich würd nen 45er torx reinfotzen


seh ich auch als einzige Chance. Das Ding muss satt rein. Es gilt ein riesen Drehmoment von vielleicht 40Nm aufzubringen, wenn die Achse richtig fest sitzt. Da macht Kleber und so Linksausdreher-Kinderkacke keinen Stich. Den guten Torx sauber reindreschen, hinten dagegenstützen damit nichts federt beim Einschlagen. Das sollte aber jemand mit Erfahrung machen. In welcher PLZ spielt sich das Drama ab ?


----------



## Clinkzluggi (19. Dezember 2017)

Der 45 torx war schon Recht weit drin.... ist aber trotzdem durchgerutscht... Vermutlich ist der jetzt eh schon zu klein... Aber man könnte vielleicht beides probieren? Reinkleben und reinhaun.... 


Innsbruck - Österreich


----------



## Basti138 (19. Dezember 2017)

Ojeh... den 50er wirst du nicht reinbringen, da geht was kaputt 
Bleibt wohl nur noch wie bereits erwähnt, Kopf vorsichtig abbohren.
Oder ein Loch bohren und nen Linksausdreher probieren, wenn die weit genug drin stecken, sind die gar nicht so schlecht. Ist halt nur das Problem, dass die die Schraube aufweiten und die Reibung im Gewinde so erhöhen.

Ist da Loctite im Spiel? Evtl hilft es den Kopf mit nem Lötkolben anzuwärmen?

Den besten Griff hatte eben die original Aufnahme/Schlüsselweite.
Wenn die mal durch ist, hat das seinen Grund.
Beim reinhauen des Torx hat man halt meistens das hohe Losbrechmoment der Altuteile überwunden, so dass es nachher leichter aufgeht - aber haste ja schon probiert.


----------



## ragazza (19. Dezember 2017)

Clinkzluggi schrieb:


> Der 45 torx war schon Recht weit drin.... ist aber trotzdem durchgerutscht... Vermutlich ist der jetzt eh schon zu klein... Aber man könnte vielleicht beides probieren? Reinkleben und reinhaun....
> 
> 
> Innsbruck - Österreich


vergiss das mit dem Kleber. Nicht bei der Grösse. Man muss jetzt sauber grösser bohren und den nächst grösseren Torx einschlagen. Dazu muss man die Gabel aber fast schon sauber auf eine Tischbohrmaschine oder Fräse aufspannen, sonst wird die Bohrung ein kegeliges unbrauchbares Ei. Die Bohrung sollte nicht grösser sein als der Kerndurchmesser des Torx.
Innsbruck ist sogar von Nordbayern etwas weit weg, sonst hätte ich mich erbarmt. Viel Erfolg und ab jetzt ruhig und mit Überlegung.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (20. Dezember 2017)

Wird alles nichts nützen, wenn die Verbindung Scheaube-Gewinde nicht vorher gelöst wird.

WD40 bringt an der Stelle nichts.

Da muss mit Wärme bzw. Kälte gearbeitet werden, um die Verbindung aufzubrechen. Damit der Ristlöser überhaupt wirken kann.

Caramba Schock z.B geht in die richtige Richtung.

Oder innen kräftig Kältespray und and der Gabel erwärmen. 

Hilfreich ist auch eine Nuss anzusetzen, da dann einen Bohrhammer andrücken. Die Vibrationen helfen auch, damit der Löser in das Gewinde kriecht.


----------



## Al_Borland (20. Dezember 2017)

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege. Aber geht es hier nicht um Alu? Was soll da Röstlöser bringen? Hier ist schlimmstenfalls Aluoxid entstanden, und dagegen hilft WD40 herzlich wenig.


----------



## grave_digga (20. Dezember 2017)

Aufbohren, Torx reinklopfen, mit der Heißluftpistole alles so auf 150° bringen, das muß das Pulver der Gabel locker aushalten. Dann mit Kältespray auf die Achse, abkühlen und losschrauben. Alternativ dazu mit Druckluft auf die Achse halten, geht auch.


----------



## PORTEX77 (20. Dezember 2017)

Ich bleibe bei meinem Schraubenziehertipp mit der Hebelwirkung am 6kant(Ring/Maulschlüssel) in Verbindung mit den von euch genannten Hitze/Kältemaßnahmen.
Viel kaputtmachen kann man mit dem Schraubenzieher nicht mehr, entweder er verkantet so, daß er packt, oder halt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clinkzluggi (3. Januar 2018)

Habs endlich geschafft. 
Hab mich vorerst über die feiertagen nicht damit beschäftigt, aber heute mit dem heissluftföhn das gewinde angewärmt und einen 50er torx reingeschlagen. 
Zack - das ding war draußen  

Vielen vielen dank an all die antworten! Jetzt besorg ich mir aber einen Schnellspann-Verschluss


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Januar 2018)

....und fette das Gewinde etwas vor Einbau der Achse....


----------



## Basti138 (3. Januar 2018)

> und einen* 50*er torx reingeschlagen.


und da heißts immer Gewalt sei keine Lösung


----------



## Clinkzluggi (3. Januar 2018)

Gewinde war gefettet. Aber ja mach ich bestimmt wieder 

Ja das loch war schon so groß ausgenudlt da war der 50er kein soo großer sprung mehr


----------



## ragazza (3. Januar 2018)

@Clinkzluggi Glückwunsch. Alles wird gut. 
@Basti138  wir sind schon gut mit unseren Ratschlägen (Schulterklopfmodus aus)


----------



## rms69 (3. Januar 2018)

Da sich das Thema nun bereits über viele Jahre hinzieht  ...

... könnte einer der Mods bitte  den Titel vom Fred richtig stellen!

Imbus =


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (3. Januar 2018)

Im Bus Schraube nach DIN900:
http://www.willkommen-im-matsch.de/Lustig/sonderschr.htm


----------



## Epic-Treter (3. Januar 2018)

rms69 schrieb:


> Da sich das Thema nun bereits über viele Jahre hinzieht  ...
> 
> ... könnte einer der Mods bitte  den Titel vom Fred richtig stellen!
> 
> Imbus =



genau, zwischen das Im und den Bus gehört schließlich ein Leerzeichen


----------



## xlacherx (3. Januar 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> ....und fette das Gewinde etwas vor Einbau der Achse....



Problem ist bei der Achse glaub eher die Auflagefläche "Achskopf-Casting". 
Hier im Forum hat mal einer geschrieben, dass sich die Achse bei ihm auch immer sehr schwer öffnen lies. Er hat dann eine Dünne Scheibe dazwischen gelegt. Danach bestand das Problem nicht mehr.


----------

